# Just joined the smoking folks!



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

A buddy didn't want this anymore so I took it off his hands, I don't know a lot about this smoker or any other type of smoker for that matter.
It should be interesting learning how to make some good eats in it tho.
Its a digital Bradley BTD76P, my buddy didn't have the manual but I found them online


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Billy Bones rub is the best on ribs!


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

I think I'm gonna attempt a whole chicken first. Lots of jerky this fall I'm hoping!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Josh R said:


> A buddy didn't want this anymore so I took it off his hands, I don't know a lot about this smoker or any other type of smoker for that matter.
> It should be interesting learning how to make some good eats in it tho.
> Its a digital Bradley BTD76P, my buddy didn't have the manual but I found them online


That is a beauty.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Josh R said:


> A buddy didn't want this anymore so I took it off his hands, I don't know a lot about this smoker or any other type of smoker for that matter.
> It should be interesting learning how to make some good eats in it tho.
> Its a digital Bradley BTD76P, my buddy didn't have the manual but I found them online


That's a nice one. You have good friends. Haha


----------



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

Lucky you!!! You will have fun. Great time to spend a day.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

It has some cosmetic damages to the door but nothing that stops it from working!!


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow. I need buddies like that. Seems like stuff flows in the opposite direction with my guys.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

zig said:


> Wow. I need buddies like that. Seems like stuff flows in the opposite direction with my guys.


I happen to be blessed with a couple buddies that I get stuff from. But, I do help them with stuff around their places that they can't do or don't wanna do


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Josh R said:


> I think I'm gonna attempt a whole chicken first. Lots of jerky this fall I'm hoping!


FYI - Billy Bones is great on chicken too!


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Burksee said:


> FYI - Billy Bones is great on chicken too!
> View attachment 254652


When I started smoking I learned from "Spanky" on here. He turned me on to Billy Bones and I have never switched! Hard to beat Billy Bones on a pork butt smoked for 14 hours or so!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

For your chicken brine in a salt and brown sugar brine overnight. The salt draws water into the meat and makes it really moist. I use 1 gal water 1 cup brown sugar and 2/3 cup kosher salt.

Stuff the chicken with a quartered apple,lemon and onion. 1 garlic clove and close it up with toothpicks. Season outside with watever you like.

Put some apple juice in your water pan and smoke on 240 until internal temp is 170. 

It will be the juiciest chicken you ever ate. It is even better cold the next day in your lunch.

Sometimes I will do 4 chickens at once and freeze pieces for lunches.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

I think overnight is too long 8 hrs max for me


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Jump down to the Cooking/bbq/what's cooking thread and enjoy. Lot's of good info, recepies, and discussions on smoking. Great pic's, too.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't mind overnight with a brine. This is what I do. I boil 1 gallon of water with 1 cup brown sugar 1C kosher salt couple sprigs of fresh rosemary, thyme and sage, commonly known as poultry mix in Meijer. one package per bird, 1 gallon per 2 birds. Let the salt and brown sugar dissolve and the herbs release a good fragrance then pour into cooler with ice cold water to cover chicken. go to bed wake up next day. my minimum is 6 hours. Pull out chicken pat dry then rub with homemade rub and to the smoker until 190. why 190 the skin is better and with the brine the chicken won't dry out.


----------

